# Lift Pics?



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

*Mason-Tech Lift Pics?*

As much as everyone loves to see a ride layed out just wondering if anyone has any pics of their ride completely lifted on air struts?
Preferably Mason-Techs & Bagyards 












_Modified by veeko at 11:38 AM 10-7-2009_


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

26 views and not a single pic... damn, i didn't think it was going to be such a tough request lol


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (veeko)*

I would post my car for you but I'm on BagYards


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (.FLY GLI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.FLY GLI.* »_I would post my car for you but I'm on BagYards

x2


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

x3.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (merrigan)*

x4


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*

x5


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

damn lot of bagyards whiling to post pics post them up I would like to see lift on both bagyards and mason's......


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

i've asked the mod to rename the thread 'Lift Pics?' due to the responses lol.
Now lets see those lift pics and be sure to specify what you're running.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (veeko)*

Mason-techs at 90% of travel.
It doesn't look that high in the front, but it is. My front tires in that picture are 245/35/18.
It goes about 1/2'' higher all the way around, or so.









_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 11:49 AM 10-7-2009_


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 11:53 AM 10-7-2009_


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

please include what your running mason tech, bagyard, universal aerosport etc........


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4303808


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

Self-built struts with Aerosports.
All the way up:








All the way down:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

bagyard fronts, firestone rears with bilstein shocks.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Self-built struts with Aerosports.
all up 









subframe and floor pan on ground


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

bagyards


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

UP!
Bagyards:


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

seriously surprised there isn't more peeps rockin' mason-techs. so far i've come to the conclusion that bagyards meet my lift requirements however i'd like to see some more pics of mason-techs up and at it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (veeko)*

















It's hard to tell in the pics (especially with huge 18's on a mk2), but our struts and bags have a bit over 6" travel front and rear.


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

On Mason-Techs and 19s
Took this lift pic about 3 mins ago so its not the best quality:








Aired out:


----------



## bobbybdemented (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Slam bags re6 in front re5 in rear.. I know there not airstruts but I thought ill post it.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (bobbybdemented)*

Bagyards front and rear


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

This is our MK5 kit installed. Air Lift Company


























_Modified by JesseAirLiftCompany at 11:58 AM 10-8-2009_


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice height on that rabbit


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Bagyard shorties @ just under 90 psi...


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_bagyard fronts, firestone rears with bilstein shocks.


is that a 10 wide in the rear?


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

this is the ugliest ****ing thread on the internets!


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*

Mason Tech fronts/ Koni Rears


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arked5* »_
is that a 10 wide in the rear?

yep 18x10 w/ 225/40 falken 512

_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_this is the ugliest ****ing thread on the internets! 

congrats on having the gayest ****ing post in the gayest ****ing thread on the internet then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

Aerosports over coilovers. Custom mounts and bearing relocation. Goes a tiny bit higher when inflated up to 80 or 90


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
congrats on having the gayest ****ing post in the gayest ****ing thread on the internet then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Mason-Tech Lift Pics? (veeko)*


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
congrats on having the gayest ****ing post in the gayest ****ing thread on the internet then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

uhhhhh i said ugliest trav.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
uhhhhh i said ugliest trav.









damn it


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

THIS is my gayest post.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*

80psi front and rear
MasonTEch front Struts
AAC Firestone Rears
Bilstien sport Rear Shocks


----------

